# Heckington Manor Dec 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning All, 

Its been a while since ive been in any abandoned buildings, as its mainly been rooftops for the past few mon ths, but i must say, it was good to be back. The smell is always the same in old forgetten buildings 

Explored this place with 2 non members (sure they are not on here) and this was location 2 of 3. (other reports to come)
Bit of history of this place from the World Wide Web

Heckington Manor was built in the 18th century on a 2 and a bit acre site including outbuildings some of which appear to be stables.

In the 1980's the Manor was refurbished into a private practice for alcoholism treatment, during the time the clinic was open they treated up to 2,00 people.

The clinic was good for the local economy, employing 30 local people and bringing patients and visitors to the area. “Some patients even moved to the area to be near the place”

The focus for funding residential care nationally has shifted to illegal drugs and the Ferdowse is no longer regarded as a priority. The clinic's medical director warned that alcohol is a bigger problem than headline-catching drugs. "It is dangerous that the government is giving priority to drugs because alcohol is far more dangerous than illegal drugs."

By 2003 the Government had drastically cut funding for alcoholism treatment and the good Dr had no choice but to pull the plug on his pride and joy, the only residential clinic for alcoholics in the Lincolnshire area.

On with my photos


































Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## HughieD (Dec 7, 2015)

Good stuff DJ...on my "to do" list


----------



## smiler (Dec 7, 2015)

I enjoyed it DJ, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice one! Very cool place!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunning job dj.and nice to see you back in the derps.we tried this last year but failed.might have to try again.great photos as always.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunning stained glass hope it survives.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Excellent photos DirtyJigsaw! I'd love to have a look around this place


----------



## ironsky (Dec 17, 2015)

The Manor is not listed and its possible it will be demolished in the near future. The house has been on the market since the clinic closed and has had no interest in anyone buying it and now the repair bill would run into millions. Their was a application to list the Manor but was withdrawn due to the state of the house as it became clear that no one has the funds to restore it back to its original glory. If the house does go I hope the stain glass and staircase are saved as they are its best features.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 18, 2015)

ironsky said:


> The Manor is not listed and its possible it will be demolished in the near future. The house has been on the market since the clinic closed and has had no interest in anyone buying it and now the repair bill would run into millions. Their was a application to list the Manor but was withdrawn due to the state of the house as it became clear that no one has the funds to restore it back to its original glory. If the house does go I hope the stain glass and staircase are saved as they are its best features.



I hear there is a month set in 2016 to demo it (cant remember the month now tho)


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 19, 2015)

Good pics-well done


----------



## Tizzme (Dec 19, 2015)

Did you get any pictures of the bar ?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 20, 2015)

Tizzme said:


> Did you get any pictures of the bar ?



I didn't tbh haha


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice to see you back on ground level sir.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 22, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Very nice to see you back on ground level sir.



Haha, thanks very much.


----------



## The Lone Groover (Dec 22, 2015)

Quality shoot! Thanks for sharing.


----------

